# Rim lock



## Hornbeam (15 Oct 2022)

I have just made 3 oak ledge and brace doors. These would m=normally be fitted with T strap hinges and open outwards to the side with the bracing. The rim lock would normally be fitted om the opening side so as it closes the catch pushes in and then snaps out once closed
The doors I kave made are fitted with Butt hinges and open the other way

Does anybody know where I can get a rim lock where the catch is reversed to work with these doors. Some may have reversible catches but I am not sure, its ages since I took one apart
Thanks
Ian


----------



## rogxwhit (15 Oct 2022)

I think they tend to be reversible though I haven't looked lately. You know how you undo it or pull it out, flip it and reinstall?

But another solution that can be quite nice is to make a wooden case to enclose a mortice lock ...


----------



## Doug71 (15 Oct 2022)

I think it will all get a bit confusing with the keep etc?

Similar issue is being discussed over on the other place at the moment although they are looking for a rim type deadlock.


----------



## Sachakins (15 Oct 2022)

Just reverse the latch. Works every time.


----------



## TRITON (15 Oct 2022)

If you dismantle the lock, the catch can simply be turned over.


----------



## Doug71 (16 Oct 2022)

Not sure if I am misunderstanding the scenario (a drawing might help) but a rim latch and it's keep tend to go on the same face of the door as the knuckles of the hinge.
Some you buy left or right handed and some are reversible but they still go on the same face of the door.
It sounds like your doors open in to the casing, is there a rebate or lath for them to close against?


----------



## Hornbeam (16 Oct 2022)

TRITON said:


> If you dismantle the lock, the catch can simply be turned over


Thanks Triton, that is just what I wanted. Its over 20 years since I last took one appart


----------

